# Deep Fried Fish



## CHARSHARBLUNT (Apr 4, 2004)

WELL I DONT USE FLOUR I USE SEAFOOD BATTER ALONG WITH OLD BAY SEASONINGS AND 
HEAVELY ADD LEMON PEPPER. I THEN DEEP FRY UNTIL IT FLOAT TO THE SURFACE.


----------

